# Duramax Front End Allowance



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

I know the D-max is much heavier than the 6.0L, but how much weight is actually allowed until you reach 4800? Is the dry weight on the front 2 wheels much more than 4000#?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The D-max equipped trucks generally run right about 4200 lbs on the front axle (empty). Limits your plow choices if you play"by the book". But of course who does that?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

B&B- how much do the 4800LB 2500HD's run on the front end empty with the 6.0L?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mkwl;751053 said:


> B&B- how much do the 4800LB 2500HD's run on the front end empty with the 6.0L?


It's somewhat dependent on cab/wheelbase configuration Matt but their right around 3900-4000 lbs.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I guess I can't contribute too much aside from that my front end on my 05CC weighs 5,640lbs with the plow up in V-mode. See sig for details.


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's a link to my findings at the scale for my '06 D-Max ext cab long bed: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78187

It's not overweight enough to break stuff but it's enough to warrant the Timbrens and a few turns on the torsion bar adjusters... I'm very happy with how the setup behaves in the snow.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Heads up the Duramax weights 835 pounds while a Powerstroke 6.0 is more like 920 - 966 depending on the source.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JDiepstra;751218 said:


> Heads up the Duramax weights 835 pounds while a Powerstroke 6.0 is more like 920 - 966 depending on the source.


Being that this is the Chevy truck forum you would have to assume that when Matt asked about the engines effect on FAWR he would be referring to the 6.0 GM gas engine so....not sure what it has to do with a Ford or a Powerstroke.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

musclecarboy;750974 said:


> I know the D-max is much heavier than the 6.0L, but how much weight is actually allowed until you reach 4800? Is the dry weight on the front 2 wheels much more than 4000#?


Well to actually help the op now, lol. The D-Max is heavier than the 6.0. A diesel will always be heavier than a gas engine. It needs to be built out of better stuff to withstand the heat, compression and the psi of the turbo day in day out. If you were to play by the book, you really couldnt put much of a plow on a diesel. But with some help of the aftermarket, you can. Doesnt mean strap a 10 foot municipal plow to the truck, but you can go more than a 7 foot homesteader, lol


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

If it helps, I have an 07 Classic crew cab/ short bed with a 7.5 Fisher RD on it. Duramax/Allison combo.

No plow:

Front Axle: 4140 lb
Rear Axle: 2820 lb.
Total: 6960


With the plow and about 500 of ballast:

Front: 5080
Rear: 3360
Total: 8440

The front axle rating on the truck by the sticker is 4670lb. The truck handles the plow fine and I don't have timbrens nor did I crank the bars. Yes it squats a bit, but not enough for any problems. The trucks are tough enough to handle it, but legally, they come up short.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's keep to the topic and quit with the unnecessary banter


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan;751845 said:


> let's keep to the topic and quit with the unnecessary banter


Well, that sure closed the discussion down, Michael. lol


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

are we talking the new dmaxes with the compacted graphite blocks? b/c those weigh alot less than the standard iron blocks.

from lightest to heaviest:
dmax<6.0 or 6.4 Pstroke<5.9 or 6.7 Cummins


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

The LMM Duramax and Allison combination weigh 723 pounds more than the 6.0L LY6 and 6L90 6-speed GM transmission.

My 2005 gasser weighed in at 3620 front, while my 2006 Duramax weighs 4270 front. Same cab/box configuration, both with me, a toolbox and a full tank of fuel.


----------

